# Solved: Photoshop CS5 Text Problem



## Jejs234 (Oct 20, 2010)

A few months ago I Purchased Photoshop CS5 Extended. It works fine normally but when I press the T icon to add text it freezes and doesn't respond i then have to restart the application and start again. Even after restart it still doesn't work.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Do you have the 12.0.1 update ??
Have you tried to reset it back to the default settings ??


> 1. First, hold down all three Ctrl+Alt+Shift buttons
> 2. Now "while keeping those button held," simply open Photoshop or a file that opens with Photoshop
> 3. As Photoshop loads, you should get a prompt asking if you would like to "delete the Photoshop settings file", Click yes


Have you tried to remove CS5 and reinstall it ??


----------



## Jejs234 (Oct 20, 2010)

Noyb said:


> Do you have the 12.0.1 update ??
> Have you tried to reset it back to the default settings ??
> 
> Have you tried to remove CS5 and reinstall it ??


Yes, I have reinstalled it but to no avail and deleted the Prefs file like mentioned above. Where can I download the Update?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=4733


----------



## Jejs234 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks. I will try this.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Let us know if it works ... 
Have you been messing around in your font's file lately ??


----------



## Jejs234 (Oct 20, 2010)

I recently added a few fonts to the C:\Windows\Fonts directory but nothing that I think would make Photoshop crash.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Agreed .. 
I recently messed with my fonts .. and CS5 warned me that some were missing ... But it didn't crash.
Maybe it's looking at a bad one ???? ... Can you Undo the font changes ???


----------



## Jejs234 (Oct 20, 2010)

Maybe. About 3 months ago I installed a font pack - though this didn't seem to have any adverse effects at the time so I don't know.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

photoshop fonts runs off the windows fonts and i have added a lot of new font to windows. and it didnt crash photoshop.

how much memory do you have?

try resetting some of the settings in performance section in the preference settings.

look here

http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/404/kb404440.html


----------



## Jejs234 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks wilson44512 and Noyb, I have tried what both of you have said and it seemed to work. Thanks  :up:


----------



## Jejs234 (Oct 20, 2010)

Problem Not fixed after restarting Photoshop the same thing happened


----------



## Jejs234 (Oct 20, 2010)

Noyb said:


> http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=4733


Downloaded this though when installing it said 'Error loading updating workflow'

Any ideas?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The only things I can think of ...
Have you checked the HDD for a bad sector ??

If it were me .. I'd get a new HDD and perform a fresh install of Windows and Programs ..
Which I've done already .. And it's ready for my next Windows Messup.

Is that D partition a Factory recovery partition ??


----------



## Jejs234 (Oct 20, 2010)

Good Idea. I have checked my HD for a bad sector and Windows didn't report anything. On the Adobe Photoshop 12.0.0.1 Update site it said that you had to install Vista SP2 for the Update, I'm not sure this would do anything but it's worth a try. What do you think?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Worth a try I guess.
I upgrade my new Vista Computer with a new HDD loaded with XP.


----------



## Jejs234 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Noyb, the problem is now fixed.


----------



## aprillove20 (Aug 3, 2010)

hi noyb,

i encounter same problem and im still working on it now. am so thank of you.
i will try what you have mention above. keep posted...


----------

